# Power of Six



## Cheryl (Sep 14, 2011)

Power of Six is the sequel to I Am Number Four. I think the book was very very good... as compared to the movie which was terrible. Power of Six was released just last month, has anyone read it already? Is it good? I REALLY wanna get my hands on a copy and just read it already!!


----------



## Leuco (Sep 24, 2011)

I think the movie was OK. I haven't read the books, but the movie wasn't that bad. I've seen much worse. What bothered me most about the movie however were the striking similarities to Superman. 

"Eragon: Star Wars :: I am Number Four: Superman."

Then there was the very obvious, arguably trite, plot. I finished watching it just so I could see if every prediction I made came true. They did. That was rather fun. I did like the reference to Bernie Kosar, but he's just so obscure, it seemed rather ridiculous. Pity about him going bankrupt, by the way. They should have named the dog Bo Jackson. Then they could have done a _running_ gag thing like "Bo knows how to fight space invaders!" or "Bo knows ray guns!" I think there's an extra element of humor related to a big star like Bo Jackson. Cracking jokes about Kosar who lost all his money and never had a championship-- or even a Nike endorsement-- just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Shadoe (Sep 24, 2011)

Aw, I liked the movie. But I'm inclined to like movies. I think the last one I disliked was The Road. Is the book better? Should I get it? Are there more books?


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 25, 2011)

Shadoe, I think you should try to read the book. I didn't like the movie so much since they changed a lot!! 

Leuco, I never really thought about Eragon's similarities with Star Wars, I should read that again!


----------

